# Some of Turbo



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

He has been on raw since January, and I think the old dog is really taking to it well! 

I am sure his doofy personality come through in most pictures, here are a few of him seriously focusing on a chicken foot lol










Raw makes him so shiny the glare hurts his eyes


















OHMYGAWDIALMOSTGAWTIT!









Got his whole body in this one some how









Determined









I think he keeps looking better and better on raw, he is so shiny now! He used to have these horrendous burps and farts that would literally clear my house out, they were so bad, but now he doesnt burp or fart at all lol which is a very good thing!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He is very handsome! Loads of lean muscle on him!


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> He is very handsome! Loads of lean muscle on him!


Thanks  he is a good dog, for sure loves his raw foods now though! Never seen a dog be so happy at feeding time as he is lol


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Handsome dude


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Super handsome! How old is he? Looks like he is in seriously good shape.
I love the collars your dogs have, I can't find anything so wide for mine (which I like best).


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

bett said:


> Handsome dude


Thanks 



Kassandra said:


> Super handsome! How old is he? Looks like he is in seriously good shape.
> I love the collars your dogs have, I can't find anything so wide for mine (which I like best).


Thank ya  He is 6. Lol he doesnt look to bad for not doing anything the last few months!

I am not sure where this one is from, might be a Stillwater one by the looks of it. I use Stillwater and have nothing but good things to say about them, great quality collars at awesome prices Stillwater Kennel Supply -- The Best Pit Bull Collars


----------

